# New member from Slovenia



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

kornholio.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois, USA.


----------



## bair74 (7 mo ago)

Welcome to AT from Ca.


----------



## ZDC (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome from NW Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## EJhunter (Oct 2, 2015)

Dobro dosao na forum! Dosta dobrih imfomacija i judi koji su voljni pomoci pocetnicima...


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Gparis (Mar 26, 2020)

Welcome from Louisiana brother!!


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Welcome from Washington State, USA. My wife was born in Slovenia. Hope to visit there someday. I'm hopeful you changed that boys life.


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## SouthernmostArcher (7 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Garry Green (Nov 8, 2021)

Welcome to the forum



Kodi nox​


----------



## PeterfromMaine (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome from Maine!!!


----------



## mlarreur (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Welcome, may wanna get a target. My guess is stumps will eventually cause arrow damage. Be sure to flex carbon arrows after each shot. Failure to do so could result in the arrow exploding and damaging bow as well as you.
Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Coralx (6 mo ago)

Welcome to AT from CA.


----------



## Artys2123 (1 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## smithscott (2 mo ago)

Welcome to AT..From Troy Michigan

Sent from my CPH2239 using Tapatalk


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## NPET51 (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## tkappers (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

